# Vista Black Edition how to install.



## maconners (Jan 17, 2009)

...


----------



## Gareth (Jan 17, 2009)

What on earth is Vista Black Edition?


----------



## Ramodkk (Jan 17, 2009)

I think it's a pirated version of Windows Vista, not sure. Anyways, it's against the rules to talk about it...


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 17, 2009)

maconners said:


> First get your version whether or not its on a cd or downloaded. (this works with all versions of vista)



[/thread]


----------



## maconners (Jan 17, 2009)

It might very well be pirated but as far as i know its up in the air and no one knows.. but this is for any version on Vista. you are able to download from the vista site. so just take it as that.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 17, 2009)

maconners said:


> It might very well be pirated but as far as i know its up in the air and no one knows.. but this is for any version on Vista. you are able to download from the vista site. so just take it as that.



Your not supposed to be able to download it off the internet.

If it's not on Microsoft's website, it's not real.

[/thread]


----------



## Calibretto (Jan 17, 2009)

I chose the **** you option for the poll. Hope that helps.


----------



## azwebs (Jan 18, 2009)

Calibretto said:


> I chose the **** you option for the poll. Hope that helps.



As did I. 

I have a feeling that Vista "Black" Edition is the one they give to Microsoft's employees, much like Office 2007 Enterprise "Blue" Edition. Blue appeared all over torrent networks only a few weeks after release, so someone has probably "leaked" an employees copy (if that's what it is).

If not, it's a modified version of Vista which is immediately illegal and was probably created to record your activities and send them to a master server for analysis.


----------



## mix1009 (Jan 22, 2009)

**** you as said before


----------



## massahwahl (Jan 22, 2009)

I give this thread another 3 posts before closure...


----------



## Calibretto (Jan 22, 2009)

ukulele_ninja said:


> I give this thread another 3 posts before closure...



That's 1, this will be 2....a 3rd anyone?


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 22, 2009)

Calibretto said:


> That's 1, this will be 2....a 3rd anyone?



Three... now where's mep?


----------



## Ramodkk (Jan 22, 2009)

Um, yeah. Sup guys, this is undercover mep.

Damn, can't find the "Destroy Thread" button


----------



## gamerman4 (Jan 22, 2009)

most likely, it is modified by vlite and put up on torrent.


----------



## mep916 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------

